# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Στολίδια στα ξένα λιμάνια (Jewels in foreign ports)

## Apostolos

Όταν οι Ισπανοί μας δήνουν μαθήματα Ναυτοσύνης...
Το πανέμορφο La Palma 100 ετών παρακαλώ υπο διαδηκασία συντήρησης στην Τενερίφη... Ελπίζω μία μέρα να προλάβω να βγάλω κοντινες

LA PALMA.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από το λιμάνι του Bergen ένα ακόμη στολίδι είναι το *GRANVIN* σε χωριστή φωτογραφία η πινακίδα με τα στοιχεία του πλοίου. 

granvin.jpg

granvinT.jpg

Φωτογραφίες: roussosf

----------


## DimitrisT

Μια χώρα που σέβεται και τιμά τα πλοία της και την ιστορία τους είναι η Αγγλία.Ένα τρανό παράδειγμα ήταν στο Γκρινουιτς το Cutty Sark.Στο Πορτσμουθ υπάρχουν πολλά παλία πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού της Αγγλίας που αποτελούν αξιοθέατα.

DSC00042.jpg

DSC00076.jpg

DSC00104.jpg

IMG_0774.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Συνεχίζοντας το αφιέρωμα από το Πόρτσμουθ υπάρχει ένα ακόμα ιστορικό πλοίο _Warrior που κατασκευάστηκε το 1860 για περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ_

DSC00045.jpg

DSC00085.jpg

DSC00113.jpg

IMG_0739.jpg

IMG_0792.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Για το τέλος άφησα το στολίδι του Πορτσμουθ το ιστορικότατο Victory που ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται το 1759 κι ολοκληρώθηκε το 1765 και ήταν το πλοίο του ναύαρχου Νέλσον.Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ

DSC00089.jpg

DSC00090.jpg

DSC00092.jpg

DSC00093.jpg

DSC00094.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Victory στο Πορτσμουθ

DSC00098.jpg

DSC00099.jpg

DSC00100.jpg

DSC00109.jpg

DSC00582.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

το Victory

IMG_0797.jpg

IMG_0800.jpg

IMG_0805.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Θα ήθελα να πω ένα ευχαριστώ στον  Λεό για το τόσο ενδιαφέρον θέμα και ενα μπράβο σε ellinis ,esperos και dimitris t για τις φωτο και τις πληροφοριες που ανεβάζουν.
Αυτό το λινκ ειναι η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για το Victory με πάρα πολλές πληροφορίες για την ιστορία του ,αλλά και για τις ενέργειες που γίνονται τώρα που λειτουργεί ως μουσείο.

Επίσης εδώ βρίσκεται η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα για το clipper Cutty sark

Για το Warrior έχει αναρτήσει ο dimitris t την επίσημη ιστοσελίδα

Απο μια γρήγορη βόλτα στο ιντερνετ βλέπω οτι στην νορβηγία έχουν κρατήσει πολλά πλοια σαν αυτά που μας έδειξε απο τις φώτο του ο Λεο.

Ελπίζω σύντομα να δούμε κοντά στον Αβέρωφ-Βελος-Θαλή και Ολυμπιας και άλλα σκαριά τα οποία αντιπροσωπεύουν κάποιο κλάδο της ναυτικής μας παράδοσεις (και φυσικα ελπιζω σύντομα να δουμε εκει το hellas liberty ).
To θέμα είναι να γίνει και μια σωστή δουλειά ενημέρωσης του πολίτη για την ιστορία αυτων των πλοίων οπως αντίστοιχα έχει γίνει στις παραπάνω σελιδες που παρέθεσα

----------


## heraklion

Πριν από 3-4 χρόνια ήρθε στο Πασαλιμάνι ένα αντίγραφο πλοίο ενός εξερευνητή.Δυστηχώς οι φωτογραφίες που είχα δε υπάρχουν πιά. :Sad: 
Έχει κανένας?

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπραβο!Ωραίο θέμα άνοιξαν οι φίλοι μας Leo και Ellinis .
Βλέπουμε τι κάνουν σε άλλες χώρες με τα παλιά τους σκαριά ,και μας πιάνει απελπισία .Ευτυχώς που το Αβέρωφ δεν είναι ξύλινο, διότι θα το είχαμε κάψει στο τζάκι !

----------


## Ellinis

Στο μακρινό Mariehamn την πρωτεύουσα των νησιών Aland της Βαλτικής, στέκει το πανέμορφο ιστιοφόρο POMMERN που έχει και Ελληνική ιστορία!

Ναυπηγημένο το 1903 στο Clyde της Σκωτίας ως MNEME για Γερμανούς, ταξίδεψε αρχικά μεταφέροντας μινεράλι από τη νότια Αμερική στην Ευρώπη και το 1906 μετονομάστηκε POMMERN. 
Το 1921 δόθηκε ως επανόρθωση πολέμου στην Ελλάδα αλλά δεν ήρθε ποτέ στα μέρη μας μένοντας δεμένο στην Ολλανδία.

Το 1923 το αγόρασε εφοπλιστής των Aland και ταξίδεψε ως τον πόλεμο μεταφέροντας σιτάρι από την Αυστραλία στην Ευρώπη. Μετά τον πόλεμο το δώρισε στο νησί και έγινε μέρος του τοπικού ναυτικού μουσείου το οποίο είχα τη χαρά να επισκεφτώ πριν λίγα χρόνια. Περισσότερα εδώ. 

Ποιος κακοήθης είπε λοιπόν ότι δεν διατηρούνται ελληνικά πλοία; :mrgreen:

pommern 1.jpg

Pommern2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η χθεσινή μου βόλτα και το πέρασμα από το Γαλαξίδι ειδικά για *αυτό*, μου επεφύλαξε μια έκπληξη... Ένα στολίδι στο λιμάνι του, το ιστιοφόρο *Amara Zee.* Το τί ακριβώς είναι αυτό το πλοίο και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες τις επόμενες μέρες.... Μπορεί να μην είναι ξένο λιμάνι το Γαλαξίδι αλλά έχει τόσο βαριά Ναυτική παράδοση που αξίζει τον κόπο να είναι σ αυτό τ θέμα σαν κόσμημα γα τον τόπο μας.

P1170559.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Η χθεσινή μου βόλτα και το πέρασμα από το Γαλαξίδι ειδικά για *αυτό*, μου επεφύλαξε μια έκπληξη... Ένα στολίδι στο λιμάνι του, το ιστιοφόρο *Amara Zee.* Το τί ακριβώς είναι αυτό το πλοίο και περισσότερες φωτογραφίες τις επόμενες μέρες.... Μπορεί να μην είναι ξένο λιμάνι το Γαλαξίδι αλλά έχει τόσο βαριά Ναυτική παράδοση που αξίζει τον κόπο να είναι σ αυτό τ θέμα σαν κόσμημα γα τον τόπο μας.


Αναφορικά με το παραπάνω στολίδι του Γαλαξιδίου, έμαθα ότι είναι ένα ιστιοφόρο που επιδοτείται από την ΕΕ και κάνει πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις σε διάφορα λιμάνια, όπως θεατρικές παραστάσεις, συναυλίες κλπ. Το πλοίο είχε μείνει στο Γαλαξίδι, όπου και ξεχειμώνιασε από το περασμένο φθινόπωρο. 
Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι το πρόγραμμα του περιλαμβάνει την Ερατεινή για τις πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις της τράτες και της σαρδέλας, στην Ναύπακτο, την Λευκάδα και την Κέρκυρα πριν ανηφορίσει για την Κροατία.

Στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες θα δείτε τις προετοιμασίες του για την φετινή σεζόν. 

P1170579.jpg

P1170580.jpg

P1170581.jpg

P1170582.jpg

P1170583.jpg

----------


## Leo

Τα στολίδια στο λιμάνι του Όσλο....

PICT7091.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από το λιμάνι Aalesund, Νοργηγίας (λιμάνι σταθμός για τα πλοία της Νορβηγικής ακτοπλοϊας "Hurtigruten", αλλά και κρουαζιεροπλοίων, στην είσοδο του Geiranger fjord), ένα ξύλινο σκαρί με φόντο ένα πανέμορφο κτήριο (φρεσκοβαμένο και εντυπωσιακό...) πολυόροφο γκαράζ... σαν τα δικά μας ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

PICT6136.jpg

----------


## roussosf

Εχω και εγω κατι απο Οσλο
η πρωτη ειναι το καραβι και η δευτερη το περιεχομενο του

οσλο.jpg

μπουζ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Εχω και εγω κατι απο Οσλο
> η πρωτη ειναι το καραβι και η δευτερη το περιεχομενο του
> 
> οσλο.jpg
> 
> μπουζ.jpg


Το INNVIK είναι ένας μόνιμα αραγμένος πολιτιστικός πολυχώρος με ξενοδοχείο. Δεν κατάφερα να βρω κάτι για την ιστορία του αλλά πρέπει να είναι βόρειο σκαρί.

----------


## Leo

Ένα ακόμη στολίδι (Vestis) απο το Hammerfest της βόρειας Νορβηγίας.

PICT6863.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μετά τα στολίδια που μας χάρισε ο φίλος gtogias, ας δούμε τι σημαίνει Νορβιγική κουλτούρα στην ναυτική παράδοση και σεβασμός στην ιστορία. 

Απο την πολή και το λιμάνι του Stokmarkness 2 στολίδα.

PICT6600.jpg

PICT6606.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο καλός μας mastrokostas, έφερε ένα στολίδι απο τα Χανιά που μας κάνει υπερήφανους για την ναυτική μας παράδωση και ιστρορία. Είναι το *M/S Ειρήνη* στα κρουαζιερόπλοια, αλλά θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστό να γίνει αυτή τουλάχιτον η αναφορά και σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Oι φίλοι μας οι Τούρκοι σώσανε άλλο ένα από τα καραβάκια του Βόσπορου μετατρέποντας το σε ξενοδοχείο και χωρίς να αλλοιώσουν τη μορφή του.
Το Turan Emeksiz είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1961 στη Σκωτία και λειτουργεί στα Μουδανιά.

Περισσότερα εδώ.

Image2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο φίλοσ μου ο frost, ανακάλυψε αυτό το υπέροχο *video* στο σας παροτρύνω να το δείτε. Καλύπτει και τα πιο απόθανα γούστα.

Πηγή: www.youtube.com

----------


## Apostolos

Και μετά λέμε για την "Ναυτική Ελλάς"
Έχουμε δεί εδώ κάτι τέτοιο???

----------


## george_kerkyra

Φανταστικά καράβια σε φανταστικές φωτογραφίες

----------


## Ellinis

Aς δούμε και κάτι από το μακρινό Ταλίν, μπας και δροσιστούμε  :Razz: 

Στην πλώρη του υπέροχου παγοθραυστικού SUUR TOLL. Λίγο πριν με βγάλουν έξω γιατί γινόταν ένας γάμος... σας θυμίζει τίποτα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Kατά τ' άλλα, ένα πραγματικά εντυπωσιακό σκάφος αραγμένο 5 λεπτά από την παλιά πόλη, σε μια παλιά ναυτική βάση ...που δεν την ήξερε ούτε ο ταξιτζής.
To καράβι είναι του 1914 και έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ.

Suur Trol.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Tο πλοίο είναι το Finnmarken. Ένα σύντομο ιστορικό:

M/S Finnmarken 2188 grt, 82m long, 13m wide  and 29m high was delivered in May 1956, from 'Blohm und Voss AG' in  Hamburg. The second ship to bear the Finnmarken name, she was similar in  design to other newer Hurtigruten ships, but with the engine further  aft to give more room for cargo and passenger areas. She managed 16.6  knots and could carry 585 passengers in coastal traffic, with 205 beds.  In December 1993 she was retired from the Hurtigruten. She is now part  of the Hurtigruten Museum in Stokmarknes.

Και μερικές φωτό:

finnmarken.jpg finnmarken2.jpg finnmarken3.jpg finnmarken4.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## roussosf

το 2005 με τον φιλο Leo που μας "άφησε" την Δευτέρα το βράδυ κάναμε το ταξίδι Bergen - Kirkenes
και είχαμε δεί το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο στην φάση της ανακαίνισης
μάλιστα πλησιάζοντας με το βαπόρι νομίζαμε ότι ήταν κάποια "γιαρδα"
ποτέ δεν φανταστήκαμε ότι θα γινόταν μουσείο για το λιμάνι 

PICT6606.JPG

----------

